# Mad River?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone fish the Mad in the last few days? I have the day off tomorrow, and really need to do some fishing! Any information on the current conditions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

I called Mad River Outfitters and they said that it was at a flow of 575 and it is fishable, but under 500 is best. In opinions? I just hate to make the hour and a half drive to find that it is too high to fish.I plan to get there around 1:00pm, and if anyone is interested I would love some company.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I went by today and it is fishable. The problem is that it is up a little and a little to muddy. I started to go but decided to put it off until the water is clearer. You are going to fish for trout right? Would love to go sometime. Winter is the best time for me, no other fools out there.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update! I will be fishing for trout if I decide to go tomorrow.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I need to chat with you if you dont mind thinking of a yak I have a pontoon boat now, but thinking of adding another toy!


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Dude....where are you going to store a pontoon, a driftboat and a yak? Wait...I know!
You can store them in my garage in Cincinnati!

teeray


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..lol yee not be fooled I will make room!


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Rooster If you want to fish the mad and it's up abit and off colered, your best bet would be to try some larger streamers (ie: wooley buggers ). Just be careful, if it looks to high head upstream.


----------

